# No internet access with Moca adapter



## ibkooped (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, 

Can't seem to find an answer to this. 

Recently bought a Roamio Plus and set it up on a Moca network using an Actiontec ECB2500C adapter. 

Connection is like this: coax from wall to Actiontec, coax from Actiontec to Comcast cable modem, ethernet from cable modem to Linksys router internet port. 

But when I try to connect the ethernet port from the Actiontec to an empty port on the Linksys, I lose all ethernet network connectivity for the house and the ethernet light on the Actiontec starts to blink rapidly. If I unplug it from the router, all goes back to normal. 

I thought this was the correct way to do it so any help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

I think you need to do it this way:
Coax from wall to splitter.
One leg of splitter to Actiontec and Actiontec to Tivo.
Other leg of splitter to cable modem.
Ethernet from cable modem to router.
Ethernet from Actiontec to LAN port on router.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Ricarr you are correct. Make sure to install a PoE filter if you have any speed issues


----------



## ibkooped (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, rlcarr. 

I don't think I explained the setup correctly. 

Office:
Main coax entry into house -> Coax In (Actiontec)
Coax Out (Actiontec) -> Coax In (Comcast Cable Modem)
Ethernet Out (Cable Modem) -> Internet In (Linksys Router)
Ethernet Out (ActionTec) -> open port 3 (Linksys Router)

Living Room:
Coax from Wall -> Coax In (Tivo Roamio)
Ethernet from Wall -> Ethernet In (Tivo Roamio)

Bedroom:
Coax from Wall -> Coax In (Tivo Mini)

Game Room (trying to set up PS4 on Ethernet - not working yet):
Coax from Wall -> Coax In (ActionTec)
Ethernet out (Actiontec) -> Ethernet In (PS4)

As it stands now, everything is fine (coax and ethernet) as long as I don't plug the ethernet cable from the Actiontec in the office into my main Linksys router. But, I want to get my PS4 on ethernet from the game room using another Actiontec because I only have a coax line in that room.

However, if I plug the ethernet cable from the office Actiontec into the Linksys router, all wired/wireless ethernet connectivity stops. IN addition, the light on the Actiontec starts to blink like crazy as if it's sending a ton of traffic for some reason. If I unplug the ethernet cable though, all returns to normal. 

I've tried swapping out Actiontec adapters and network cables with no effect. 

Seriously confused here because others seems to have this exact setup and it works fines. Maybe I need a PoE filter somewhere? If so, not sure where. 

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Why was the Actiontec ECB2500C adapter necessary?

I haven't set one up (mine is on the way), but I thought the Roamio Plus had a MoCA adapter built in?


----------



## ibkooped (Aug 31, 2014)

Jayboy3, 

For me, I needed to connect my Tivo Roamio to the Tivo Mini in another room that only had coax (no ethernet). So I set up the Moca network. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

ibkooped, sometimes moca signals interfere with cable modems. Usually all you need is to install a POE filter ($8 on ebay) on the coax right before the cable modem, and you should be good to go.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Okay the Ethernet light "blinking like crazy" indicates a loop feedback like if you plugged in an Ethernet cable from Port 1 into 2, 3, or 4 on the same switch or router and packet collisions occur which crashes networks. You have the Roamio connected to both MoCA and an Ethernet connection, it's essentially acting like the ActionTec acts as a bridge. When you connect the ActionTec adapter to the router it's acting like a redundant bridge which is causing collisions which causes your networked to go down. If you want to use that ActionTec adapter on your router, disconnect the Ethernet cable from the back of the Romeo. Or if you that port on the back of your router for something else (not a bridge) you can leave that Ethernet cable in the back of the Roamio where it is and put that ActionTec adapter somewhere else on the network like you are doing in the game room.


----------



## ibkooped (Aug 31, 2014)

JWhites, 

Big thanks! That was it (and makes sense). 

Everything is working like it should. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Awesome and glad it's all working! Welcome to the TiVo family! :up:


----------

